# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  الحرب ضد غارزيتو قد بدأت فيا خيل الله اركبي

## المكاجر

*تعودت جماهير الهلال ان تتحفنا بكل ما هو سيء ما استطاعت الى ذلك سبيلا....جاء في الصحف اليوم ان مشجعا تقدم ببلاغ ضد المدرب غارزيتو فتم حبسه الى ان تم اطلاق سراحه بالضمانة حسب ما جاء في عناوين صحيفة الزعيم عدد اليوم...اذا كان ذلك كذلك فانها الحرب ولا شيء سواها....فالمحرك الاساسي لهذا البلاغ هو الحقد الاعمي والحسد فظهور المريخ المشرف في قمة الاستقلال وبصمة غارزيتو الواضحة على الفريق جعلتهم يحقدون عليه ولجأوا لحيلة الضعيف لا لشيء الا لتشتيت ذهنه وتفكيره من التفرغ لتطوير هاجسهم ومرعبهم ومرجفهم عبر التاريخ مريخنا العظيم...واهم من ظن ان البلاغ قام به مشجع بسيط...وواهم اكبر من ظن ان اهل المريخ يعجزهم ان يردوا الصاع كيل بعير او يزيد قليلا....والبادي اظلم...
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*البلاغ في شنو و كيف يحبسوا الراجل في بلاغ بلا أساس . . . إن كان ذلك كذلك فمعناها أن الشرطة أيضاً ضالعة في الترصد
*

----------


## سوباوى

*كلامك سليم البلاغ ليس وراءه مشجع بسيط كما تفضلت وانما هو عمل مدروس من اناس ضالعين سوى كان على مستوى الاعلام الازرق وهذا الراجح او من داخل مجلس الاداره والله اعلم الهدف منه ضرب استقرار الفريق بتنفير الخبير غارزيتو من العمل فى السودان ,اتمنى ان يفطن لذلك مجلس الاداره ويقوم باللازم اتجاه  من تسبب فى مثل هذا الهراء ردا لكرامة كوتش اكبر نادى فى البلد
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*يجب علينا الدفاع عن جهازنا الفني واللاعبين 

عندما راوا ان المريخ يسير في الطريق الصحيح ويمتلك مدرب شاطر ويعرف 

طريق البطولات حاولوا ضرب استقرار الفريق ولكن هيهات هيهات
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*ما عايزة شطارة وناس الرشيد قاعدين ومعاهم  ضابط الشرطة الكان في مجلس البرير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مسيرة المريخ ماضية بقوة باذن الله تعالى ولن يوقفها نباح الكلاب الضالة

*

----------


## مغربي

*الناس ديل ما يبقو رجال ننائي ويلعبو موسم من دون شكاوي وبلاوي اسي غارزتو دا لاقي مشجع وين شان يدخل معاه ف خلاف او معاملات ماليه
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مسيرة المريخ ماضية بقوة باذن الله تعالى ولن يوقفها نباح الكلاب الضالة






فعلاً كلاب ضالة يجب إبادتها
*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مسيرة ال
مريخ ماضية بقوة باذن الله تعالى ولن يوقفها نباح الكلاب الضالة




2222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*صحيفة الزعيم لمحت للخبر بعنوان فرعي بصدر صفحتها صباح اليوم  

صحيفة الجوهرالرياضيه زكرت هيثم مصطفي يفتح بلاغ علي غازريتو

صحيفة كفرووترالالكترونيه ذكرت مشجع هلالي يفتح بلاغ علي غازريتو 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الكلام دخل الحوش لا  لا الناس ديل دخلو جوه غرف 
نومنا حوش شنو كمان لو صح الخبر دي تبقي  حرب 
خارج الملعب ولايمكن ان نجلس متفرجين لهذا العبث 
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مسيرة المريخ ماضية بقوة باذن الله تعالى ولن يوقفها نباح الكلاب الضالة




ديل ماكلاب لكن  ديل أفاعي سامه  وقاتله  تفتكرو  لو تكررت مثل هذه الافعال
 مع غازريتو  سيمكث كثيرا بالفريق؟؟  لا اظن  ذلك مع اول فرصه  لعرض  جديد 
سيبحث عن الاستقرار والامان  له ولابنه  الحكايه  ما بالبساطه النحنا شايفنها
  الناس ديل بيلعبو  لي بيعيد  وبيرمو قدام  

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*على مجلس ادارة النادى وضع النقاط على الحروف والرد بقسوه على كل من 
تسول له نفسه العبث باستقرار الفريق
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

* يجب متابعة هذه الشكوى وتوكيل محامى شاطر للرد على مثل هؤلاء وتقديم من فتح هذا البلاغ للمحكمة  حتى يثبت صحة دعواه   وبالمناسبة ماهي آخر اخبار الهارب هيثم وقضيته المطولة 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*اهل الهلال دائما مشغولين بتكسير المريخ 
اكثر من ترميم صفوف فريقهم المتهالك
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*
تمت إضافة من قبل ‏الزعيم السوداني ( المريخ )‏.


8 دقيقة · 




بالمستندات وبسبب (سيدا) .. عارزيتو يواجه تهم في المواد 160 و152
تأكيدا للخبر الذي نشرته (سودانا فوق) بالامس بخصوص القبض علي مدرب المريخ الفرنسي عارزيتو فقد تحصلت (سودانا فوق) علي حيثيات القضية التي تم شطبها من نيابة أمدرمان في عام 2013 لكن الشاكي واسمه يوسف جمال حرك الإجراءات مرة اخري عن طريق المدعي العام الذي طالب النيابة بإعادة استجواب المتهم وهو الفرنسي عارزيتو وارجع الشاكي تفاصيل البلاغ الي انه عندما كان يهتف سيدا سيدا وصفه المدرب عارزيتو بالحمار ممسكا ( اتى بفعل بذئ )
$ بــــــعيد $





*

----------


## ezzeo

*
*

----------


## ezzeo

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*الله إجعل كيدهم في نحرهم .
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هو غارزيتو جاب حاجة من عنده
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*المدعي العام ذاتو حمار وإبن حمار في واحد يوصل الكلام دا وانا السئول عنه
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*يا جماعة دايرين تقارير سريعة عن الشاكي يوسف جمال عمر اين يسكن والحالة الاجتماعية هل هو متزوج ولا عازب المهم طريقة توصلني ليهو عشان يعرف حاجة اسمها صفوة ( يعني لو ما الزعيم احضر غارزيتو كان بشنكي والفترة الفاتت كلها كان ويين يا ناس الشغل دا والله العظيم وراهو كلاب ويجب أن يتأدبو مش ننتظر الادارة
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الهدف من ذلك حرب نفسية للمدرب 
وتشتيت تفكيره وزعزعت استقرار الفريق
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بصراحة يجب العثور على هذا الكلب عشان يتأدب ويعرف حجمو كويس
المسألة بالجد خطيرة هؤلاء الكلاب الضالة عرفوا حجم مستوانا و يريدون نسف الاستقرار بأي اسلوب كان
يجب على الصفوة التكاتف لحماية الكيان
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




وارجع الشاكي تفاصيل البلاغ الي انه عندما كان يهتف سيدا سيدا وصفه المدرب عارزيتو بالحمار ممسكا ( اتى بفعل بذئ )



..يبقى فعلا حماااااااااااار وداراوي كمان ..
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الخواجات ،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*الشكوى قديمة عندما كان غارزيتو مدربا للهلال والامر حدث فى تمرين الهلال عندما كان هذا المشجع يهتف ضد المدرب ويدعى فى شكواه بان المدرب اشار نحوه باشارات بذيئة
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*من المنشورة الصادر من المدعي العام حصرت التهمة فقط بالمادة 160 من القانون الجنائي السوداني لسنة 1991م وهي متعلقة بالاساءة والسباب 


و القانون الجنائي السوداني اعتبر جريمة الإساءة والسباب من جرائم التعازير . لذلك جاءت عقوبتها بسيطة وهي الجلد بحيث لا يتعدى خمسة وعشرين جلدة أو السجن مدة لا تزيد عن شهر أو الغرامة كما نصت المادة 160 من القانون الجنائي السودان لسنة 1991م من يواجه إساءة أو سباباً لشخص بما لا يبلغ درجة القذف أو إشانة السمعة قاصداً بذلك إهانته ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز شهراً أو بالجلد بما لا يجاوز خمساً وعشرين جلدة أو بالغرامة.

ولقد درجت المحاكم في اغلب احكامها في هذه الجريمة وقصرت العقوبة علي الغرامة فقط بمبلغ تقدره محكمة الموضوع
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*المالة  محتاجة  توكيل محامي  وبس خليهم موتو  بغيظهم.....معروفين  ال  وراهو
                        	*

----------

